# Safe minimum height for cage walls?



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

On the cage photos section, I see coroplast being used to line the inside of C&C cage. I also see some cases of coroplast being used exclusively as the cage. 

Inside of the grid walls of a C&C, what should be the minimum height of the coroplast on the side?

If coroplast is used by itself to create a cage, what would be the safe minimum height of the walls (assuming no hideys are placed next to the wall allowing access over the side)?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

First off all cages need to have a lid on them. The coroplast in a C&C cage should be at least 8 inches. If you are using coroplast to make the cage the walls should be at least 13 inches and there should still be a lid on the cage.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Is there a reason the cage must have a lid? (I'm not being belligerent... just learning and wondering the reason.)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs have been known to escape from cages without lids even if there is nothing for them to climb on. If you're determined to have a cage with no lid I would make the sides a minimum of 30 inches high. That way if they move the wheel or anything else in the cage, which they can do, they hopefully won't be able to climb out. You also have to consider that if they do climb out they will fall the height of the cage walls which can cause serious injuries.

I had a 6 week old baby climb into a 13 inch tall plastic waste paper basket without using anything else to help her climb into it.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you for the explanation. A lid there will be then.


----------



## grumpyhedwig (Oct 23, 2018)

I have my hedgehog in a bin with no lid and I have never had a problem with him trying to get out. Hope this helps. ☺


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because he hasn't gotten out yet doesn't mean he won't.


----------

